# Heating questions



## Grim (Apr 29, 2011)

I wasn't sure if this should go here or the Housing board, but this seemed like the place for newb questions. Anyway, I haven't gotten my baby yet, but I'm preparing for him. I want his new home to be ready and awesome for him when he comes. I'm building a C&C cage for him and this whole CHE thing is just boggling my mind. I'm trying to plan my shopping list for this Friday and I'm just baffled. So, here's what I've managed to gather from various threads:

His cage will be a 2X3 C&C, by the way. Will a 100 watt bulb be sufficient? And will a 10" clamp lamp be okay? Also, do I need one on both sides of the cage?

You know what. If people could just throw links to specific brands and everything at me, that would be swell :lol: Seriously, just tell me exactly what to buy lol.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

what is the temp of your house? does it fluctuate or stay constant? those are things you need to look at when deciding what heating you may need and what wattage you would need. my house currently is a constant temp and i do not need any special heating, but come winter i will. so depending on how you keep your AC/Heating temps in the house will change what you do or dont need for your hedgie setup.


----------



## Grim (Apr 29, 2011)

He'll be in my room with me, where the temp usually stays on the cooler side.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I have 2x2 C&C cages for my girls and my house is always cooler too. I use 150w CHEs, and one of my girl's cages stays at a constant 78F, but I think you would need two bulbs. This is what I have and works great for me:

Clamp lamp
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002DHOD ... 585&sr=8-6

CHE
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0002AQCQ ... 781&sr=8-1

Thermostat:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002CZ0J3 ... 871&sr=8-1


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

does that thermostat let you set it to a specific degree? the ones i have on my reptile terrariums only have a low-high knob and you have to fiddle with it for a few days to get it right :| i ordered them online and they looked like they had specific dial settings.. they work alright but the first few days are kinda stressful with trying to get the temps just right. :?


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Yeah, that's the thermostat I use, and it has specific temperature on it. I still double check the temperature with a separate thermometer.

I would suggest getting your CHE at a pet store. I ordered my first CHE online, and it came in broken.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I got a 100watt for mine and it only raised the cage temp like 3 degrees warmer than the room temp... so i bumped it up to 150 and its still having some problems but its working a lot better. I'd say go with the 150, and get a zilla thermostat. That way, if it gets too hot, the thermostat will just shut it off!


----------



## Grim (Apr 29, 2011)

Okay, so I'll need 2 bulbs and 2 lamps, then? I'll only need 1 thermostat though, right? And one thermometer. 


My list:
Zoo Med ReptiCare Ceramic Infrared Heat Emitter 150 Watts x2
10" lamp (Fluker's 10" Repta Clamp Lamp with Switch) x2
Zilla Temperature Controller 1000 watt


----------



## Grim (Apr 29, 2011)

Also, I just built the cage (minus the coroplast because I haven't gotten it yet) and omggg. My thumbs are so sore from pushing the grids into the little connectors. I didn't think it would be so difficult! It was like I was taking two steps forward just to get shoved three steps back, sometimes four! Everything would come unconnected. 

Fortunately, I'm determined to spoil my little hoglet rotten and a c&c cage he must have. After much frustration, I've finished what I can without the coroplast.


----------



## Grim (Apr 29, 2011)

Can somebody clarify if I'm okay to buy the things on that list? I'm going out of town tomorrow to get them and I really want to make sure I get the proper things to heat my new baby's cage.

I appreciate everybody's input, by the way


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That list looks good, you will also need a digital thermometer.


----------



## Grim (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

im not sure but i would say you may or may not need two lamps depending on your setup as well as your temps of your house and what the cage gets up to.. keep the receipt just in case


----------



## Grim (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, it's 2 cubes x 3 cubes, but approximately 2 1/2 ft x 3 1/2 ft. I'm getting 2, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

of course, you may need it but i'd keep all your receipts just in case  you'll figure if you need it or not with the thermometer as well, if you can get a temp gun rather then a digital thermometer those are awesome cause you can get instant readings where ever you like without wires in the cage. but the digital ones are a lot cheaper.


----------

